
RcloneBrowser: simple cross platform GUI for rclone - ValentineC
https://mmozeiko.github.io/RcloneBrowser/
======
niftich
Oh nice! I was just looking for something like this to introduce people
unfamiliar or uncomfortable with the command-line to rclone. This comes at a
very opportune time for me, and I see it's written in understandable C++, so I
can do a cursory examination to make sure it doesn't do anything weird.

I'm also thankful it's an Qt cross-platform application instead of some of the
other ways of accomplishing cross-platform GUIs these days, which tend to
bundle large dependencies while only making use of a small subset.

It's perhaps not ideal that you have to shell out to rclone but the relevant
Github issue has not seen much activity [1]. I've been considering using a Go
binding to Qt to have the GUI code call the classes directly instead of having
to go through the command-line first.

[1]
[https://github.com/ncw/rclone/issues/876](https://github.com/ncw/rclone/issues/876)

